
ASTM Standards for Production and Testing of Medical Supplies to Combat COVID-19 - metaphor
https://www.astm.org/COVID-19/
======
jka
To add a little context about ASTM; lightly edited from their Wikipedia
page[1]:

"ASTM International ... is an international standards organization that
develops and publishes voluntary consensus technical standards for a wide
range of materials, products, systems, and services."

They're providing easier access to documents including test methods to
evaluate face mask efficacy (ASTM F2101-19, ASTM F2299).

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASTM_International](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASTM_International)

------
metaphor
It's worth noting that this will require registration for a ASTM user account
(if you don't already have one) to access their digital reading room.

From there, you can either suffer digesting via watermarked-to-death PDF
iframe, or download a copy of the unadulterated PDF for offline review.

They've listed 24 standards, but F1494 is a duplicate entry, and D5733 isn't
actually linked to in their reading room (perhaps because it's a withdrawn
standard). So really 22 standards avaiable.

